# *Austin, TX* ACX Cars and dinner meet, Sunday June 26th, 5-8pm.



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

Austin ACX meet, Sunday June 26th, Cars and Dinner. 
Hey guys, we are starting the first Bi-weekly meets for the Austin/San Antonio/and Killeen area starting Sunday June 26th. We will have a regular meets on the last Sunday of every even numbered months (June, August, October, Etc). We will host a big meet once or twice a year. Bring you cameras, there will be professional pics taken!

Our location will be at:
Tres Amigos (South Austin)
1807 West Slaughter Ln # 700, Austin

Time:
Sunday June 26th
5:00pm – 8:00pm

we will have a car meet in the parking lot and then go in for dinner. It will be a good opportunity to meet new car enthusiasts and hang out with our sponsors like Dr. Beemer, Cobb Tuning, and Boost Logic for future servicing needs. Everyone is welcomed to come out and share your passion for cars. Hope to see you guys there.

Visit Our facebook for more info:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/ACX-AutoConXepts-Automotive-Meet/150070138386593


Pictures from previous meets:


















































































More pictures here:
Flickr: johnny_nguyen_91's Photostream


----------

